#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  I Ching

## Dorje

The I Ching (Book, or Classic, of Change) is, like the Tao De Ching, one of the central texts of Taoism. The I Ching is simultaneously a mediation system, a divination system, and universe map (or cosmology). It has a lot in common with the Tarot in this sense because the Tarot can also function as a meditation device, a divination tool, and is also a map of the universe. But the structure and symbolism of the I Ching is very different to the Tarot. 
The structure of the I ChingÃ¢â¬â¢s cosmology consists of broken and unbroken lines (representing yin and yang) arranged into Trigrams and Hexagrams. The eight basic energies of change (Heaven, Earth, Wind, Thunder, Fire, Water, Mountain, and Lake) are represented by the Eight Trigrams or Ba Gua. The Bagua are comparable to the Sephiroth of the Qabbalistic Tree of Life in many ways. The Bagua are doubled up to create the 64 Hexagrams.
Traditionally there were several methods of sortilege, including the yarrow stalk method and throwing coins, that was used to derive hexagrams for divination.
The I Ching Mediation methods were traditionally practiced in as movement art called Ã¢â¬ËBaguaÃ¢â¬â¢ (named after the 8 energies of manifestation). This practice involved walking in a circle for long periods of time and changing direction frequently. For thousands of years, I Ching mediation and Bagua Circle Walking was only really practiced in Taoist monasteries. The practice of Bagua Circle Walking, as well as being a meditation method, was also a method of life energy cultivation (or Qigong).
In the 19th century a martial artist named Dong Haichuan started publically teaching a martial art that he called Ba Gua Zhang (or Eight Trigram Palm). This Internal Martial Art is similar in many ways to Tai Chi Chuan. In fact Tai Chi is sometimes referred to as BaguazhangÃ¢â¬â¢s sister art. Although it is much younger Baguazhang is based on the Monastic Tradition of Bagua that had been practiced in the Taoist monasteries for thousands of years. It contains much of the Chi development methods of the original monastic practice of Bagua and some of the meditation techniques but it is primarily a method for developing martial power and not so much a system of spiritual development. 
The exact historical origins of the I Ching are, like the Tarot, very obscure and there is much debate about where and when the Trigrams and the Hexagrams actually originate form. Much of the actual text of the I Ching can be dated accurately but the Trigrams and Hexagrams themselves seem too ancient to properly date (although they do seem to have their origins in Shamanism).

----------


## Dorje

Here are a couple of videos I found on youtube that detail quite well how Bagua and the I Ching work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXxIH...g0TrjwzO9633g=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NDNQ...My8vY4PJC7Y%3D

----------


## Dorje

> what is it with you tube? i am not a fan of you tube. do research get a book ask questions of ones who know the I Ching, that is the way to learn not you tube. you tube is filled with new agers and gross mis information.


Thanks for your reply.

I agree it’s better to learn from a live teacher! And you are also right YouTube is full of people who don’t really know what they are talking about yet claim that they do!

The two individuals in the videos above are of two very good practitioners however and they are both very reputable amongst those who practice the Taoist arts. 

There are many different translations of the I Ching so one should be careful which translation one chooses. It can be a good idea to get several different translations and compare the differences between them. Traditionally someone learning the I Ching would be required to read the I Ching cover to cover three times before they were taught how to use it.

Get a copy of the I Ching and read it! I agree!  :Smile:

----------


## alyssa

youtube is for those special individuals who like to have visual aid during their attempts at research. lower iq and ignorance are very common reasons behind the usage of youtube as a referece point

----------


## Dorje

> youtube is for those special individuals who like to have visual aid during their attempts at research. lower iq and ignorance are very common reasons behind the usage of youtube as a referece point


Well unfortunately a person can’t learn Tai Chi, Bagua, or other types of Qigong/Neigong from a book! One does need some type of visual aid (although a video is no substitute for a live instructor).

----------


## Astral Eye

I learnt Qi Gong and kuji in from a book. All it takes is a willingness, and I wouldn't trust something just because people say good things about him. If BullshitSprouter and McIdiot both right a book, and BS endorses McI, and visa verser, all looks good doesn't it. That is until you read their books, try them and they don't work. Then you discover what most books on magick and occult are like.

----------

